# Anyone grads of UCLA Professional program?



## ecann1 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just wanted to see if there's anyone out there who's completed the screenwriting program who might be willing to meet for coffee (next Tues. a.m.?) I'll be on a short visit from NYC-I interviewed for the M.A. a year ago and did not get in, but may be considering a move next year in order to do the Pro-program.  Just wanted to get some opinions on the educational/networking value and get a better feel for it. I'll even buy you a pastry!  Any takers? -Erika


----------



## matthews8590 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey erika, 

did you end up going to UCLA's professional program?  I'm applying to grad schools and i got rejected from UCLA so i'm looking at this program. i wouldn't even hesitate to apply to it but the 1500 automatic deposit is a little problematic. anyway, i'd like to hear your thoughts on it. 

-Matthew


----------

